# 1. Altstadtrennen in Höxter/Weser 02.05.2009



## uwero (18. Januar 2009)

Im Rahmen der Challenge4MTB (www.challenge4mtb.de) veranstalten wir am 02. Mai 2009 unser erstes Altstadtrennen in Höxter.

Der 2. Mai ist ein Samstag und in enger Zusammenarbeit mit der Stadt Höxter ist es uns gelungen das Rennen mitten in die Innenstadt zu legen. Aufgrund der am Samstag üblicherweise sehr vielen "Einkäufer" wird somit für reichlich Zuschauer gesorgt sein. Der Marktplatz wird im Rahmen des Weserradtages mit Bike-Ständen etc. gefüllt sein.

Euch erwartet ein schneller Kurs durch Höxters Innenstadt. Als Highlight werdet Ihr die für ein XC-Rennen erforderlichen Höhenmeter u.a. in einem Parkhaus erklimmen. Desweiteren sind reichlich Treppen, leichte Jumps, eine Brücke und Walleinlagen in die Strecke eingebaut. Ein Kommen wird sich lohnen.

Aufgrund der Organisation müssen wir die *Starteranzahl auf 250* limitieren, d.h. wer sich zuerst anmeldet ist dabei. Die Challenge4MTB ist eine Serie für Hobbyfahrer, wir begrüßen insbesondere die Teilnahme von Kindern und Jugendlichen. Für Lizenzfahrer werden wir je eine Herren-/Damenklasse anbieten, es erfolgt jedoch keine Unterteilung in die üblichen Altersklassen. Die Hobbyklassen beginnen bei U11 und enden bei den Senioren 2.

Geplante Renndauer: U11-U13: 45min, U15-U17: 60min., Herren-Senioren 2: 90min..

Trainiert schon mal fleißig, der Link zur Anmeldung folgt demnächst.


----------



## -rj (20. Januar 2009)

Das sieht nach einem hervorragenden Rennevent für Höxter aus! Toll die Idee mit dem Parkhaus, treppepepepep ...

 - rj


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Domme02 (20. Januar 2009)

da kann ich mich -rj nur anschließen. also ich werde in jedem fall mitfahren.


----------



## ratpack (21. Januar 2009)

Hallo Uwe,
das klingt spannend. Wir werden auf alle Fälle dabei sein!
Gruß Dieter


----------



## teutotrail (22. Januar 2009)

Ein rennen in der stadt, und der "einkäufer" ist platt.


----------



## uwero (22. Januar 2009)

.... da hast Du viel zu tun, viele Grüße Uwe


----------



## teutotrail (23. Januar 2009)

wie bekommt höxter denn die zusätzlichen parkplätze ?
wird die weser zugeschüttet?


----------



## uwero (23. Januar 2009)

Nein, ziemlich einfach, wir parken entlang der Weser an einem Fahrradweg, die Zufahrt ist nur an dem Tag erlaubt.

Genauer: zwischen Freibad und Weserbrücke. 

Gruß Uwe


----------



## Pitten (6. Februar 2009)

Leider, leider kann ich zu diesen Termin nicht dabei sein, weil ich am ROCKY MOUNTAIN Marathon in Riva teilnehme.
Das ist wirklich sehr schade, insbesondere weil ich weiß, dass es wieder ein perfektes Rennen wird und keine Wünsche offen lässt.
In Höxter durch die Innenstadt zu rasen ist echt der Hammer und allein schon der Gedanke daran lässt den Puls schon 10 Schläge höher gehen.
Aber so ist das eben, man kann sich nicht zerteilen.


----------



## Berrrnd (6. Februar 2009)

kannst du mal genauere infos zur strecke geben?
auf der homepage steht ja nicht so viel.


----------



## Wave (6. Februar 2009)

klingt geil...bitte mehr infos! gibt es schon irgendwo eine umfangreichere ausschreibung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (6. Februar 2009)

hier ist die homepage
steht aber noch nicht viel informatives drauf.


das wäre was feines für mein starres hardtail. mal sehen ...


----------



## uwero (7. Februar 2009)

Hallo,

einige neue Infos gibt es:

Wir starten in Höxter auf dem Marktplatz, da ist am Samstag immer der Teufel los und für uns ist an sich gar kein Platz . Die Stadt hat allerdings eine großflächige Verlegung des Wochenmarktes vorgenommen, so dass wir eine große Event-Area und auch sehr viele Zuschauer haben werden.

Nach dem Start geht es nach ca. 500m und einigen kleineren Schwierigkeiten (Ihr dürft durch ein großes Blumenbeet fahren ...) und einigen Treppen (leicht) in unser Parkhaus. Da heißt es bis zur obersten Ebene zu kurbeln und dann fix wieder runter.

Anschließend fahren wir über schnellere Streckenabschnitte wieder direkt in die Marktstraße, da gibt es einen Pallettenhügel den es zu bewältigen gilt (da fahren auch die U13er drüber). Weiter geht es über den Wall die alte Stadtbefestigung von Höxter. Das wird eine High-Speed Passage. Zwischendurch gehts nochmals einige Treppen runter und wieder rauf auf den Wall. Nach einer Haarnadelkurve mit einer Formel 1-mäßigen Bergab-Anbremszone (von ca. 45 auf 5 km/h) fahren wir auf einem Singletrail. Es folgen nochmals leichte Treppen und es geht im Zick-Zack durch die Altstadt. 

Kurz vor dem Marktplatz möchten wir eine schnelle Kurve mit überhöhter Holzwand einbauen. Zurück auf der vielbesuchten Marktstraße geht´s angefeuert von den vielen Besuchern über eine Gerüstbrücke (wie in Bad Salzdetfurth) und wieder ab ins Ziel.

In Summe ist es sicher eine schnelle Strecke die jeder fahren kann. Die Highlights sind sicher die Passagen durch das Parkhaus, die vielen kleinen netten Gimmicks, die engen Gassen der Altstadt  und die hoffentlich sehr vielen Zuschauer. Wir hoffen so unseren Sport dem breiten Publikum gut vorstellen zu können.

Außerdem: wann darf man schon einmal Vollgas durch eine abgesperrte Stadt fahren ....?  Die Anwohner  haben dieses Mal keine Chance 

So, ich hoffe Ihr seid heiß und kommt. Denkt daran, wir müssen eine Limitierung der Starterzahl vornehmen, also früh anmelden. 

Viele Grüße Uwe


----------



## NoBrakeR (12. Februar 2009)

Hallo,

bin am letzten Sonntag mal komplett durchs Parkhaus gefahren. Einmal rauf und wieder runter. Komisches Gefühl, man denkt ständig man haut sich den Kopf ein. Ist aber doch noch reichlich Platz oben. Find's witzig .

Gruß,
Ralph


----------



## xbiker1000 (14. Februar 2009)

Hört sich alles top an, bin aber leider nicht da  Hast auch harte Konkurnz mit dem Riva Marathon


----------



## uwero (14. Februar 2009)

Na ja, mit Riva hast Du schon recht, wenn da die 1.000km Distanz nicht wären ....., aber trotzdem: der Lago ist um die Zeit super empfehlenswert.

Übrigens sind wir genau deswegen schon mal zu Ostern für 11 Tage dort....    

Ich drücke Dir die Daumen auch wenn wir sicher das attraktivere Rennen haben 

Gruß Uwe


----------



## Darkwing_2006 (15. Februar 2009)

Also ich werde auf jeden Fall am Start stehen. Das wird bestimmt ne super Gaudi da in Höxter. Freue mich schon drauf. 

Gruß
Lars


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sven1975 (17. Februar 2009)

Hoffe doch mal das ich den einen oder anderen für Euer Event begeistern kann...find ich echt spitze was ihr da mal wieder auf die Beine stellt...mein Lob! 

Bin auf jedenfall dabei!

Gruß vom Sven


www.team-schauinsland.de


----------



## Wave (17. Februar 2009)

Wann kann ich mich anmelden? Freu mich schon


----------



## Domme02 (18. Februar 2009)

sven1975 schrieb:


> Hoffe doch mal das ich den einen oder anderen für Euer Event begeistern kann...find ich echt spitze was ihr da mal wieder auf die Beine stellt...mein Lob!
> 
> Bin auf jedenfall dabei!
> 
> ...


 also wenn du da so schnell bist wie beim umwerfer wechseln. haste gewonnen      ....danke nochmal


----------



## uwero (18. Februar 2009)

die Anmeldung wird voraussichtlich ab Anfang März möglich sein.

Viele Grüße
Uwe


----------



## sven1975 (19. Februar 2009)

Domme02 schrieb:


> also wenn du da so schnell bist wie beim umwerfer wechseln. haste gewonnen      ....danke nochmal



nichts zu danken nehme doch mal an das du vom Team Schauinsland in Höxter auch an den Start gehen wirst...wird bestimmt ein Super Event...wie das halt von Race Team Höxter immer so ist...ein super Team


----------



## Domme02 (19. Februar 2009)

sven1975 schrieb:


> nichts zu danken nehme doch mal an das du vom Team Schauinsland in Höxter auch an den Start gehen wirst...wird bestimmt ein Super Event...wie das halt von Race Team Höxter immer so ist...ein super Team


klar geh ich da an den start! so was lass ich mir nicht entgehen. Dass das Race Team Höxter super rennen organisieren kann , hat man ja schon letztes jahr beim Race to Sky Boffzen gesehen.


----------



## uwero (19. Februar 2009)

Domme02 schrieb:


> klar geh ich da an den start! so was lass ich mir nicht entgehen. Dass das Race Team Höxter super rennen organisieren kann , hat man ja schon letztes jahr beim Race to Sky Boffzen gesehen.



....  tausend Dank für Euer Lob, ich gebe es gerne an das Team weiter ....


----------



## Vokkar (4. März 2009)

uwero schrieb:


> die Anmeldung wird voraussichtlich ab Anfang März möglich sein.
> 
> Viele Grüße
> Uwe




Hi Uwe,
mit der limitierten Teilnehmerzahl haste mich völlig nervös gemacht. Geht leider noch nicht:
 [quote/]Ist leider noch nicht online.  
  Kommt aber bald!  
[/quote]
Ich muss da unbedingt dabei sein, wo ich doch in diesem Jahr endlich mal wieder rennen fahren will.

Grüße 
Volker


----------



## uwero (5. März 2009)

Die Anmeldung ist in wenigen Tagen online, einfach ab und zu auf der Website von Sportident nachgucken...

Freut Euch auf ein schönes Rennen, soeben bauen unsere Vereinsältesten die Steilkurve vor der Brücke  

Gruß Uwe


----------



## Domme02 (5. März 2009)

das hört sich doch super an!! aber bitte schreib es auch ins forum, wenn die Anmeldung online ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirkinho (9. März 2009)

Vokkar schrieb:


> Hi Uwe,
> mit der limitierten Teilnehmerzahl haste mich völlig nervös gemacht. Geht leider noch nicht:
> [quote/]Ist leider noch nicht online.
> Kommt aber bald!


Ich muss da unbedingt dabei sein, wo ich doch in diesem Jahr endlich mal wieder rennen fahren will.

Grüße 
Volker[/QUOTE]

..dann sind wir ja schon zu zweit. Wie wars denn am Samstag? Wäre gerne dabei gewesen! Höxter wird bestimm geil 

aber vorher heißt es noch Salz fressen in Bergwerk


----------



## chris29 (13. März 2009)

Schade, leider kann ich nicht, da wir in Altenau die Strecken für's Event 2009 besichtigen. Wäre sonst sich dabei gewesen. Vielleicht find ich ja noch eine Vertretung für mich.


----------



## uwero (13. März 2009)

Schade, viele Grüße in den Oberharz Uwe


----------



## MUD´doc (17. März 2009)

Hi Uwe.
Sach mal, gibt es auch eine Art "Rahmenprogramm"? 
Ich meine, ich werd euch anfeuern und lautstark unterstützen. Gibt es dann dafür auch was drumrum?
So á la: Nudelparty am Abend vorher oder Angebotsstände am Renntag für Interessierte 
und Wissbegierige. Hoffe, dass Alberto wieder da ist. Bräuchte wieder wat fürs Bike


----------



## Deleted 25931 (17. März 2009)

Fahr doch einfach mit!


----------



## MUD´doc (18. März 2009)

Okay, Makkerfried.
Wenn ich mich damit an dich dranhängen kann, dann fahre ich gerne mit


----------



## Dirkinho (18. März 2009)

MUD´doc schrieb:


> Okay, Makkerfried.
> Wenn ich mich damit an dich dranhängen kann, dann fahre ich gerne mit



aber nur mit Katzenaugen und Abstandhalter


----------



## uwero (18. März 2009)

Hallo,

ja es wird ein Rahmenprogramm geben. Auf dem Marktplatz werden diverse Stände sein, Alberto ist auf jeden Fall vor Ort.

Gruß Uwe


----------



## sven1975 (19. März 2009)

Freue mich schon sehr euch alle mal wieder zu sehen,mußte ja die Trainingsrennen ein wenig vernachlässigen...aber beim Altstadtrennen muß ich dabei sein,Boffzen war ja schon ein absolutes Highlight in der letzten Saison! Gruß an Euch alle Daheim in Boffzen Gruß sven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ratpack (20. März 2009)

uwero schrieb:


> Auf dem Marktplatz werden diverse Stände sein...



Ist nur blöd mit vollen Einkaufstüten ein Rennen zu fahren 

Dieter


----------



## Domme02 (20. März 2009)

ich denke mal, dass dann jeder 2te mit so nem teil das rennen fahren wird (nur die Treppen könnten ein Problem werden):


----------



## Domme02 (25. März 2009)

@ uwero
wie läuft das genau mit der Anmeldung ab? Für die Anmeldung beim Altstadtrennen muss ich ja meine challege4mtb Nummer angeben. Allerdings ist diese mir im Moment noch nicht bekannt, da sie in der Anmeldebestätigung vom Warm Up Marathon nicht enthalten ist.


----------



## uwero (26. März 2009)

Hi,

die Antwort erscheint in Kürze auf unserer Website/der Anmeldung.

Gruß Uwe


----------



## Domme02 (26. März 2009)

ok danke. Sonst warte ich bis ich das erste Rennen der Saison gefahren bin, dann kenne ich ja meien Nummer. Mit den Sratrplätzen müsste das dann auch ja auch noch reichen, das wär ja der Hammer wenn die Startplätze innerhalb von 2 wochen weg wären.


----------



## tinnes (26. März 2009)

Find ich ne coole Idee, so'n MTB-Rennen durch die Stadt, ist mir nur leider zu weit weg. 

Fahre selber ab und zu die Streetraces in Baarlo/Medersloo und Eisden, ist immer voll was los, wann kann man sonst mit dem MTB durch die Kneipe jagen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dive-Mouse (26. März 2009)

Wir haben uns auch gerade angemeldet.

Ich freu mich schon riesig, die Beschreibung hört sich gut an. Da muss ich unbedingt dabei sein 

Viele Grüße
Yasmin


----------



## SollingTourer (26. März 2009)

endlich steigen auch mal Mädels in die Pedalen, Super


----------



## kingberger (27. März 2009)

@Uwe: Wird es eigentlich im Vorfeld auch eine Streckenbesichtigung geben? Oder ist das vom Organisatorischen her nicht möglich, da ihr ja nicht zum Besichtigen die ganze Innenstadt sperren könnt? xD


----------



## uwero (27. März 2009)

Hi Kingberger,

nein, eine Streckbesichtigung können wir nicht anbieten. Die Freigabe für das Parkhaus, die Fußgängerzone, etc. haben wir ausschließlich für den Renntag. Dies müssen wir einhalten, sonst kann das ganze Rennen, oder zumindest eine optionale Wiederholung, gefährdet werden.

Am Samstag morgen könnt Ihr ab ca. 08.30h auf der Strecke fahren, der erste Start findet um 10.30h statt.

Viele Grüße Uwe


----------



## uwero (27. März 2009)

GANZ WICHTIG:

Die Genehmigung unseres 1. Altstadtrennens wurde nach mehreren Gesprächen mit dem Ordnungsamt, Polizeit etc. erteilt. Wir wurden ausdrücklich darauf hingewiesen, dass ein Befahren der Rennstrecke, außer am Renntag, nicht erlaubt ist. Bitte seid so fair und haltet Euch alle daran.

Die Kooperation mit der Stadt funktioniert sehr gut und ich möchte, dass wir uns an unsere Abmachungen halten. Bei Nichteinhaltung befürchte ich sonst, dass wir das 1. und auch letzte Altstadtrennen veranstalten.

Bitte befahrt auch die Fußgängerzone nicht mit dem Bike.

Vielen Dank für Euer Verständnis, am Renntag dürft Ihr alles nachholen 

Gruß Uwe


----------



## kingberger (27. März 2009)

Okay, das ist natürlich verständlich!


----------



## Domme02 (28. März 2009)

das werden wir natürlich einhalten. Wir wollen ja nicht die ganze Arbeit von euch kaputt machen.


----------



## sven1975 (28. März 2009)

Wer Euch kennt,der weiß mit wieviel Ehrgeiz das Event geplant wird,da sollte doch wohl keiner auf den Gedanken kommen solch ein Event zu  gefährden.

Ist schon Irre was Ihr da mal wieder auf die Beine stellt.

Habe mich die Tage bereits mit dem DDMC in Verbindung gesetzt,das sie bitte mal langsam eine Regelung finden sollten,wegen der Startnummern,da man diese ja für die eine oder andere noch kommende Veranstaltung vielleicht haben sollte,zwecks der Anmeldung.


----------



## uwero (28. März 2009)

Ups, danke für die lobenden Worte.

Gerade haben wir noch etwas Stress: Die unbedingt erforderliche Brücke a la Salzdetfurth bereitet Probleme. Hauptproblem ist die notwendige Veranstalterversicherung, aber ich hoffe wir bekommen das Thema in den nächsten tagen in den Griff.

Ansonsten verbauen wir 140 Barken, 50 Absperrgitter, etliche Kilometer Trassierband .... freut Euch schon mal.

Viele Grüße
Uwe


----------



## Domme02 (28. März 2009)

uwero schrieb:


> Ups, danke für die lobenden Worte.
> 
> Gerade haben wir noch etwas Stress: Die unbedingt erforderliche Brücke a la Salzdetfurth bereitet Probleme. Hauptproblem ist die notwendige Veranstalterversicherung, aber ich hoffe wir bekommen das Thema in den nächsten tagen in den Griff.
> 
> ...


was sind *Barken*  lauft wikipedia ist es ein mastloses Boot. Das passt aber nicht ganz so gut zum MTB Thema

....klar freuen wir uns!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## uwero (28. März 2009)

Hallo,

nochmals zur Sicherheit der Link zur Anmeldung:

http://www.sportident.com/timing/meldung/startmeldung.php?wkid=20090502936122

Bitte wundert Euch nicht, dass Ihr nicht sofort in der Startliste erscheint. Dies erfolgt nach unserer Freigabe nach Zahlungseingang. Die ersten Freigaben erfolgen in Kürze.

Viele Grüße
Uwe


----------



## kingberger (28. März 2009)

Domme02 schrieb:


> was sind *Barken*  lauft wikipedia ist es ein mastloses Boot. Das passt aber nicht ganz so gut zum MTB Thema
> 
> ....klar freuen wir uns!!!!



Ich glaube, dass Barken eine Art Holzbalken sind. Obwohl sicher bin ich mir auch nicht. Hätte es jetzt als erstes auch mit Schiffen verbunden.


----------



## uwero (28. März 2009)

Falsch, das sind die stehenden rot-weißen Absperrungen ....


----------



## kingberger (28. März 2009)

Hehe, ok...Au man, da habe ich ja gut gelegen. Aber das diese Dinger Barken heißen wusste ich auch noch nicht. Man lernt eben nie aus...


----------



## Wave (28. März 2009)

So, gerade angemeldet! Das wird eine Gaudi


----------



## hutsche (29. März 2009)

kingberger schrieb:


> Hehe, ok...Au man, da habe ich ja gut gelegen. Aber das diese Dinger Barken heißen wusste ich auch noch nicht. Man lernt eben nie aus...



Bake


----------



## Leinetiger (30. März 2009)

Wenn das Wetter so gut wie diese woche wird, bin ich auch dabei


----------



## uwero (30. März 2009)

Hi Leintiger,

aufgrund der vielen Passagen mit hartem Untergrund dürfte auch schlechtes Wetter kein Problem sein. Die kritischen, rutschigen Passagen sichern wir ab.

Gruß an die WOB´ler Uwe


----------



## 3radfahrer (2. April 2009)

Hallo, 

hab mich auch gerade angemeldet! Sieht ja noch nicht so aus als würden viele kommen! (laut Liste!) 

Kommt bestimmt noch! 

Wird sicherlich lustig! Höxter ist echt schön.  Hoffe es lohnt sich die 230km anzureisen!

MFG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirkinho (2. April 2009)

keine Angst, es wird voll werden!


----------



## 3radfahrer (2. April 2009)

Will ich doch wohl meinen!


----------



## Domme02 (2. April 2009)

3radfahrer schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hab mich auch gerade angemeldet! Sieht ja noch nicht so aus als würden viele kommen! (laut Liste!)
> 
> ...


ich werde mich Sonntag abend erst anmelden können, da ich das rennen am Sonntag abwarten muss um dann meine challenge4mtb nummer zu erfahren die ich für die Anmeldung benötige. 
Hoffentlich sind dann noch Plätze frei


----------



## uwero (2. April 2009)

Hi Domme02,

guck mal auf die Meldeseite/Startliste Hellental. Dort sind bereits Startnummern vermerkt.

Bezüglich der Starterzahlen: keine Sorgen, wir haben bereits genug Meldungen vorliegen, allerdings haben die meisten noch nicht überwiesen.

Den Eintrag in die Starterliste geben wir erst nach der Bezahlung frei.

Bei der jetzigen Entwicklung gehe ich davon aus, dass wir locker auf 200 Starter kommen.

Viele Grüße
Uwe


----------



## Domme02 (2. April 2009)

danke uwe für den Tip aber die Liste ist momentan nicht mehr einzusehen, da die Anmeldung geschlossen ist. Wenn du aber von insgesamt 200 Startern beim Rennen ausgehst, reicht es ja auch noch sich Sonntag anzumelden.


----------



## uwero (3. April 2009)

... das wird reichen ...

Viele Grüße Uwe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dragon07 (5. April 2009)

Hi

und jezt geht es hier weiter, bin auch dabei.

Grüße Ike


----------



## kingberger (5. April 2009)

Für die Challenge Fahrer steht aber auch erst noch der Kami Cup Ende April an.


----------



## dragon07 (5. April 2009)

kingberger schrieb:


> Für die Challenge Fahrer steht aber auch erst noch der Kami Cup Ende April an.



Kennste die Strecke ?


----------



## kingberger (5. April 2009)

dragon07 schrieb:


> Kennste die Strecke ?



Nee, aber ich wohne nur ca. 15km von Barntrup entfernt und werde da auf jeden Fall noch hinfahren und mir die Strecke angucken.


----------



## Dirkinho (6. April 2009)

Strecke ist sehr geil. Bin das 8h Rennen gefahren. Die Strecke am Heim ist ne halbe 4x bzw. BMX Strecke!

Viel Spaß dann in Barntrup. Ich erwarte am 3. MNai meine 3. Tochte, so daß ich wohl erstmal pausieren werde. Evtl. klappt HX noch, wäre ja schnell wieder zu Hause


----------



## Stork71 (6. April 2009)

Hallo!!!
Ich komme auch, hoffe mal das dass Wetter gut wird, und ich Tim diesesmal stehen lassen kann, nicht so wie in Hellental. Da hatte er ja irgendwas genommen, bei so einer Zeit.
Gruß Sven


----------



## kingberger (6. April 2009)

@Uwe: Wie hoch wird denn in etwa der Asphaltanteil beim Rennen sein? Denn ich frage mich wegen der Reifenwahl, ob da wohl eher was schmaleres, schnelles angebracht wäre...


----------



## Domme02 (6. April 2009)

Dirkinho schrieb:


> Strecke ist sehr geil. Bin das 8h Rennen gefahren. Die Strecke am Heim ist ne halbe 4x bzw. BMX Strecke!
> 
> Viel Spaß dann in Barntrup. Ich erwarte am 3. MNai meine 3. Tochte, so daß ich wohl erstmal pausieren werde. Evtl. klappt HX noch, wäre ja schnell wieder zu Hause


ja find ich auch. ist auch immer voll das geile event wenn da alle an der strecke stehen und dir zujubeln. Mit hellental oder so hat es aber rein gar nichts zu tun. Ist halt mal was anderes.

Hab mich gestern direkt für Höxter und den Kami Cup angemeldet.

@sven  das wird schon...


----------



## Stronglight (8. April 2009)

Wie soll eigentlich die Strecke in Höxter werden? Wenn ich höre, dass es quer durch die Altstadt und Parkhaus hoch geht, dann hört sich das irgendwie nach Staßenrennen mit MTB an Oder geht's auch irgendwo quer durch dir Wiesen o.ä.? 

Na wie auch immer, jedenfalls freue ich mich schon riesig, denn so'n Rennen quer durch die Stadt ist doch wohl immer 'ne prima Sache, allein aufgrund der Atmosphäre, da vergehen die 75 Min. Fahrzeit sicher wie im Flug bei dem Spaß


----------



## Wave (8. April 2009)

Weiss nicht ob ich weinen soll weil ich doch nicht in Höxter starten kann oder ob ich lachen soll weil es stattdessen nach Riva geht?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stronglight (8. April 2009)

Ja das ist wirklich ne schwere Frage aber vielleicht triffste ja die Fumic und kannst mit denen ne Runde trainieren


----------



## Domme02 (8. April 2009)

Stronglight schrieb:


> Ja das ist wirklich ne schwere Frage aber vielleicht triffste ja die Fumic und kannst mit denen ne Runde trainieren


wenn die das deutsch sprechen nicht schon in der Slowakei oder wo die jetzt sind verlernt haben

@wave  also ich kann dich nicht so ganz verstehen. Bei allem respekt vor dem altstadtrennen das bikefestival ist bestimmt der knaller und ich würde es dem altstadtrennen vorziehen.


----------



## Berrrnd (8. April 2009)

kroatien wars glaube ich.

bin auch noch am überlegen ob ich mitfahre. erst mal ist aber der sks marathon dran.


----------



## Domme02 (8. April 2009)

k_star schrieb:


> kroatien wars glaube ich.
> 
> bin auch noch am überlegen ob ich mitfahre. erst mal ist aber der sks marathon dran.


ne mit kroatien waren die dann doch nicht so zufrieden.....die qual der wahl


----------



## Stronglight (9. April 2009)

Weiß zufällig jemand wann die Starterlisten aktualisiert werden? Stehen noch so wenig drauf... 

Und kann nun schon jemand etwas über den primären Untergrund der Rennstrecke sagen?


----------



## chris2305 (9. April 2009)

uwero schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> einige neue Infos gibt es:
> 
> ...



Hier


----------



## Stronglight (9. April 2009)

Jo, hatte ich wohl gelesen, aber sacht noch nicht wirklich etwas über den Untergrund der Stecke aber so wie es aussieht, sind GP4000 angesagt was die Bereifung angeht - damit kann man zur Not auch mal über's Blumenbeet rollen


----------



## chris2305 (9. April 2009)

Denke Forstautobahn scheidet als Untergrund aus!!!!
Sonst ist der Untergrund, wie er in der Stadt eben ist.


----------



## Stronglight (9. April 2009)

naja, aus stylischen Gründen, werde ich dann wohl doch keine Rennradbereifung aufziehen, dann erhöhe ich eben ein wenig den Luftdruck


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dragon07 (11. April 2009)

Stronglight schrieb:


> naja, aus stylischen Gründen, werde ich dann wohl doch keine Rennradbereifung aufziehen, dann erhöhe ich eben ein wenig den Luftdruck



Hi

Na wenn das nicht nach dem Furious Fred schreit , weis ich nicht was ?

Ob ich das wage, nach der letzten Pleite  ?

Grüße Ike


----------



## Dirkinho (13. April 2009)

dragon07 schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Na wenn das nicht nach dem Furious Fred schreit , weis ich nicht was ?
> 
> ...



Warum nicht, mein Ron war am Mittwoch ja jetzt auch nicht der Burner (war übrigens nen Dorn).

Netten Spaziergang gehabt ?

Grüße,
Dirk


----------



## dragon07 (13. April 2009)

´Hi

Ja war ganz nett.
 War heute mal nee Runde an der Weser mit dem FF lief ganz gut. Na ja  bis auf die ganzen Leute Richtig speed  war da nicht möglich.

Bei nem Dorn hilft nichts, das ist dann eben  dumm gelaufen.      


Was ist mit Mittwoch?

Grüße Ike


----------



## Dirkinho (14. April 2009)

Moin,

Mittwoch 18 Uhr. Weiß aber noch nicht, ob ich da bin, da ich zum Kicken eingeladen bin. Sollten aber genug Leute da sein.

Grüße,

Dirk


----------



## uwero (19. April 2009)

kingberger schrieb:


> @Uwe: Wie hoch wird denn in etwa der Asphaltanteil beim Rennen sein? Denn ich frage mich wegen der Reifenwahl, ob da wohl eher was schmaleres, schnelles angebracht wäre...



Hallo Racer,

sorry, dass ich erst jetzt die Beiträge gesammelt beantworte. Bis gestern waren wir für  11 Tage am Gardasee und haben die Trails unter die Stollenreifen genommen......

Zu den Reifen: der Asphaltanteil beträgt ca. 50%, der Rest sind Kopfsteinpflaster und einige kurze Rasenabschnitte. Somit bietet sich ein schneller Semislick an, ABER: sollte es regnen oder feucht sein, so werdet Ihr damit sicher deutliche Nachteile haben. Sowohl das Kopfsteinpflaster, als auch der Belag im Parkhaus können schnell sehr glatt werden.

Mein Wahl wird daher nicht der FF oder Flyweight sein, sondern ich werde wie gewohnt mit den Racing Ralph 2.1 fahren. Die sind auch super schnell und die seitlichen Stollen bieten noch Reserven. 

Schmaler als 1,8" würde ich auch nicht fahren, da man sonst auf dem Pflaster wenig Freude haben wird.

Viele Grüße Uwe


----------



## uwero (19. April 2009)

Stronglight schrieb:


> Wie soll eigentlich die Strecke in Höxter werden? Wenn ich höre, dass es quer durch die Altstadt und Parkhaus hoch geht, dann hört sich das irgendwie nach Staßenrennen mit MTB an Oder geht's auch irgendwo quer durch dir Wiesen o.ä.?
> 
> Na wie auch immer, jedenfalls freue ich mich schon riesig, denn so'n Rennen quer durch die Stadt ist doch wohl immer 'ne prima Sache, allein aufgrund der Atmosphäre, da vergehen die 75 Min. Fahrzeit sicher wie im Flug bei dem Spaß




Richtig, sicherlich werden wir ein außergewöhnliches Rennen veranstalten. Viele Veranstalter beklagen sich über zu geringe Zuschaueranzahlen. Wir haben uns daher dazu entschieden mit unserem Rennen zu den Zuschauern zu gehen und hoffen damit unseren Sport den Nicht-MTB´lern näherzubringen. Leider bietet eine Innenstadt nicht viele Waldwege .... aber ich glaube, dass Feeling wird trotzdem klasse sein.

Gruß Uwe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## uwero (19. April 2009)

Wave schrieb:


> Weiss nicht ob ich weinen soll weil ich doch nicht in Höxter starten kann oder ob ich lachen soll weil es stattdessen nach Riva geht?!



Wie oben geschrieben komme ich gerade vom Lago. Mein Tipp: HÖXTER in Riva ist es doch eh´ viel zu voll


----------



## uwero (19. April 2009)

Die bereits gezahlten Meldungen geben wir im Laufe des Abends frei. D.h. Ihr könnt dann die bisherige Meldeliste bei Sportident einsehen. Aktueller Stand: ca. 80 FahrerInnen. Ich gehe davon aus, dass in dieser Woche wie üblich noch etliche Anmeldungen reinkommen werden. Im letzten Jahr (Race to Sky, Boffzen) hatten wir 2 Wochen vor dem Rennen 45 Meldungen, zum Schluss waren es ca. 180 Starter.

*Wichtig: bezüglich der Limitierung der Starterzahlen müssen wir ggf. nach Klassen vorgehen. Gut sieht es im Bereich U11 bis Herren/Damen aus. Eng wird es bereits in den Klassen Master/Senioren 1 + 2.*

Warum Limitierung: wir müssen pro Runde eine Zwischenzeit nehmen. Bei unserer Rundenlänge können zwecks einer staufreien Zwischenzeitnahme nur eine begrenzte Starteranzahl auf die Strecke lassen.

Bitte verfolgt daher auch die Einträge in diesem Forum weiter.


----------



## Stronglight (19. April 2009)

Seltsam, nach Hellental wollten sich so viele anmelden naja, wird schon noch

Und ich habe mal wieder die Unglücksnummer 6  da darf ich mir wieder die Taschen mit Glücksbringer vollpropfen....


----------



## Domme02 (19. April 2009)

trainiere lieber als dir über Glücksbringer den Kopf zu zerbrechen. Das hilft auf jeden Fall.


----------



## Stork71 (22. April 2009)

Wie viele Stufen gibt es eigentlich bei den Treppen?
Sven


----------



## uwero (22. April 2009)

Stronglight schrieb:


> Seltsam, nach Hellental wollten sich so viele anmelden naja, wird schon noch
> 
> Und ich habe mal wieder die Unglücksnummer 6  da darf ich mir wieder die Taschen mit Glücksbringer vollpropfen....



Die Starteranzahl sehe ich als unkritisch an, zuwenige werden es sicher nicht, mit all den "Unbezahlten" sind wir inzwischen bei über 100. Bis zum Rennen werden es sicher 150 sein.

Gruß Uwe


----------



## uwero (22. April 2009)

Stork71 schrieb:


> Wie viele Stufen gibt es eigentlich bei den Treppen?
> Sven



Hi Stork 71,

die Treppen sind easy un man kann sie locker rauf (2 kurze Treppen a 4-5 Stufen mit Kinderwagenspur) und runter (1 lange Treppe ca 8-10 langen Stufen) fahren.

Viele Grüße Uwe


----------



## s.till (23. April 2009)

Guten Morgen !!!
Ich wollte euch nochmal an den Anmeldeschluss am Montag erinnern. Also. Wer immer noch nicht angemeldet ist (was eine Schande ist  ), der sollte das schnell tun  Es lohnt sich auf jeden Fall.
www.wassersport-hoexter.de


----------



## Stronglight (24. April 2009)

uwero schrieb:


> Die Starteranzahl sehe ich als unkritisch an, zuwenige werden es sicher nicht, mit all den "Unbezahlten" sind wir inzwischen bei über 100. Bis zum Rennen werden es sicher 150 sein.
> 
> Gruß Uwe



Also wenn über 100 gemeinsam am Start stehen bei so'n Altstadtrace, dann haste aber definitiv die A****karte gezogen wenn'de in der Mitte oder gar hinten stehst  - ich bin für Startaufstellung nach Startnummern 

Hoffentlich hält das Wetter -das wäre superprima


----------



## Domme02 (24. April 2009)

das wird ja kein Problem, da die altersgruppen getrennt starten. 
Rennen 1: U11, U13, U15                10.30 - 11.15h              /Renndauer: 45min, Länge ca. 10km

Rennen 2: U17, U19, Herren/Damen 12.00 - 13.15h              /Renndauer: 75min, ca. 27km

Rennen 3: Senior(inn)en 1-3            14.00 - 15.15h             /Renndauer: 75min, ca. 27km


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dive-Mouse (24. April 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

wir freuen uns jedenfalls riesig auf das Rennen. Das wird bestimmt ein tolles Event.


----------



## Stronglight (24. April 2009)

Domme02 schrieb:


> das wird ja kein Problem, da die altersgruppen getrennt starten.
> Rennen 1: U11, U13, U15                10.30 - 11.15h              /Renndauer: 45min, Länge ca. 10km
> 
> Rennen 2: U17, U19, Herren/Damen 12.00 - 13.15h              /Renndauer: 75min, ca. 27km
> ...



Na dann könnte es ja doch noch relativ entspannt werden am Start
Dachte eben nur, dass es ähnlich abläuft wie in Boftzen(oder wie das heißt) oder Kollerbeck, dann wäre es schon echt eng und ich glaube nicht, dass die Gassen und das Parkhaus ggf. große Überholmöglichkeiten bieten wenn da 100 Leutchen auf einmal durchdüsen würden...

Wie groß ist überhaupt Höxter?? ähnlich wie Holzminden, kann man da einen Einkaufsbummel machen? (Bzw. Schoppingtour - wie es doch so schön auf Neudeutsch heißt )


----------



## uwero (25. April 2009)

Stronglight schrieb:


> Also wenn über 100 gemeinsam am Start stehen bei so'n Altstadtrace, dann haste aber definitiv die A****karte gezogen wenn'de in der Mitte oder gar hinten stehst  - ich bin für Startaufstellung nach Startnummern
> 
> Hoffentlich hält das Wetter -das wäre superprima



Nee, keine Angst, dadurch, dass wir drei Starts haben sehe ich max. 50-70 Fahrer gleichzeitig auf der Strecke. Bis zum Parkhaus fahren wir zudem einen neutralisierten Start (auf dem Marktplatz ist es zu eng). Dann hast Du alle Chancen im Parkhaus gut zu überholen.

Viele Grüße
Uwe


----------



## uwero (25. April 2009)

Stronglight schrieb:


> Na dann könnte es ja doch noch relativ entspannt werden am Start
> Dachte eben nur, dass es ähnlich abläuft wie in Boftzen(oder wie das heißt) oder Kollerbeck, dann wäre es schon echt eng und ich glaube nicht, dass die Gassen und das Parkhaus ggf. große Überholmöglichkeiten bieten wenn da 100 Leutchen auf einmal durchdüsen würden...
> 
> Wie groß ist überhaupt Höxter?? ähnlich wie Holzminden, kann man da einen Einkaufsbummel machen? (Bzw. Schoppingtour - wie es doch so schön auf Neudeutsch heißt )



Höxter: gesamt ca. 30.000 EW, Kernstadt ca. 18.000 EW, beste Shopping-Möglichkeiten.

Alles wie in Holzminden, nur: viel schöner .....

Hä, hä, jetzt habt ihr wieder ein Thema zum Antworten....

Gruß Uwe


----------



## Dirkinho (25. April 2009)

Pah, bei uns riechts aber schöner. Und nen guttädte leider nicht. Da beneide ich ja die Hamelner


----------



## kingberger (26. April 2009)

@Uwe: Ist es eigentlich auch möglich sich jetzt noch bis morgen zum Voranmeldungs-
stop anzumelden und dann die Startgebühr am Samstag zu zahlen oder sollte die 
dann noch in dieser Woche überwiesen werden?


----------



## chris29 (28. April 2009)

So, da ich das Wochenende in Holzminden verbringe, hab ich mich eben auch mal angemeldet


----------



## chris29 (28. April 2009)

Hatte gerade gelesen das ja gestern schon der Meldeschluß war. Heute morgen gings aber noch über SportIdent. Wie geht das jetzt mit der Nachmeldegebühr? Eine Bestätigung hatte ich ja erhalten, so gehe ich mal davon aus das einem Start nichts im Wege steht. Bezahlen würde ich allerdings bei der Startnummernausgabe vor Ort, geht das??


----------



## uwero (28. April 2009)

Hallo AltstadtrennfahrerInnen,

aufgrund der hohen Meldezahl müssen wir wie vorangekündigt eine Verschiebung der Startzeiten und Renndauern vornehmen. Der Grund ist, dass nicht mehr als 50 Fahrer gleichzeitig auf der 2,9km lange Strecke sein können, ansonsten gibt es Staus bei der Zwischenzeitnahme.

Es gelten folgende neue Startzeiten:

U11-U15, Start 10.30h, Dauer 30 min.
U17-Herren/Damen, Start 11.30h, Dauer 60 min.
Master/Senioren 2, Start 13.00h, Dauer 60 min.
Senioren 1, Start 14.30h, Dauer 60 min.

Einige zusätzliche, aktuelle Infos:

Die Zwischenzeitnahme erfolgt oben auf dem Parkhaus in 6 Gassen, wir hoffen, dass wir so Staus vermeiden. Die Zwischenzeitnahmen sind für die Ermittlung der gefahrenen Runden unbedingt notwendig. Die Zeitnahme erfolgt mit den bewährten pcards (ChallengeFahrer, nicht vergessen)

Bitte kommt unabhängig von Eurer Startzeit bis spätestens um 10.00h zur Anmeldung und holt Eure Startnummern ab. Das Startgeld muss vorher überwiesen sein (ggf. Beleg mitbringen). Die Anmeldung schließt um ca. 10.00h.

Die Strecke kann aufgrund des Feiertags erst am 02.05 morgens aufgebaut werden, d.h. ein Training auf der Strecke wird ab ca. 09.00h möglich sein. In 1,5h werdet Ihr aber locker 10-12 Trainingsrunden fahren können .

Zwischenzeitlich hat es etwas Unruhe bei den Einzelhändlern gegeben, bitte vermeidet daher, dass Bikes an Schaufensterscheiben, im Cafe, im Kaufhaus oder an Kleiderständern  etc. abgestellt werden. Die Stadt, Politiker etc. stehen voll hinter uns und freuen sich auf Euer zahlreiches Erscheinen.

Zur Anmeldung: ab sofort ist eine Anmeldung nur noch als Nachmeldung möglich. Mit den bezahlten, unbezahlten Meldungen liegen wir aktuell bei ca. 180  Startern. 

Ab 200 Startern werden wir die Anmeldung schließen. Ggf. erfolgt dies auch nach Klassen um in den Rennen jeweils unter 50 Fahrern zu bleiben. Luft haben wir noch in den Kinder-/Jugendklassen, eng ist es bei den Master-/Seniorenklassen.

So das war´s erstmal, freut Euch mit uns auf einige spannende Rennen und auf viele Zuschauer. Bis am Samstag in Höxter!

Viele Grüße
Uwe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Domme02 (28. April 2009)

uwero schrieb:


> U11-U15, Start 10.30h, Dauer 30 min.
> U17-Herren/Damen, Start 11.30h, Dauer 60 min.
> Master/Senioren 2, Start 13.00h, Dauer 60 min.
> Senioren 1, Start 14.30h, Dauer 60 min.
> ...


Muss ich auch als challenge fahrer ,obwohl ich die Startnummer und den Transponder schon habe, auch um 10.00h da sein?


----------



## Stronglight (28. April 2009)

Und was machen wir dann die ganze Zeit?? Dann glotzt man da 5 oder 6 Std. rum, oder wie?
Das Rennen um ganze 15Min. kürzen, ist aber nicht wenig


----------



## uwero (28. April 2009)

Ja, wir müssen die Startlisten vervollständigen, abhaken etc.. Langweilig wird Dir sicher nicht ..... Da gibt es viel zu sehen!

Viele Grüße Uwe


----------



## kingberger (28. April 2009)

Habe ich das richtig verstanden, dass die Rennen ab U17 jetzt 60min, anstatt
75min dauern werden?


----------



## chris29 (28. April 2009)

Dann will ich mal hoffen das das geld noch ankommt wenn ich morgen überweise....


----------



## Madeba (29. April 2009)

Hallo Uwe,

denkt Ihr bei der 10-Uhr-Anmeldeschluß-Geschichte auch an diejenigen, die nicht im 10km-Umkreis wohnen und vllt. ein oder zwei Stunden Anfahrt haben ? Warum soll ich so früh auf der Matte stehen, wenn ich eh erst um 13 Uhr oder 14.30 Uhr starte 

Vielleicht könnt Ihr die 10-Uhr-Grenze ja auf die Nachmelder am Renntag beschränken ? Dann müssen die schon gemeldeten wirklich nur noch "abgehakt" werden und da wäre ein 60-Minuten-vor-dem-Start-Termin doch noch akzeptabel... 

...und wenn die Anmeldung wegen erreichen der max. Teilnehmerzahl schon vorher geschlossen wird, sollte das erst Recht kein Problem mehr sein. Gleichzeitig würde sich dann auch das zu erwartende Gedrängel bei der alle-um-10-Uhr-Anmeldung entzerren.

Gruß von dem,


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kangaroo-power (29. April 2009)

......Ja also um 10.00 Uhr alle vor Ort sein ????
Also die Challengefahrer, wenn sie denn vorgemeldet sind, bezahlt haben, dann haben sie doch bereits die Startnummer. Viele haben doch auch ihren Transponder. Ich denke das ist nicht so richtig glücklich.....


----------



## tobi81 (29. April 2009)

Respekt, schon 180 Starter!


----------



## fichtenflitzer (29. April 2009)

10 Uhr geht bei mir auch net, habe vorher Nachtschicht und muß ein bissl schlafen vor den Strapazen, außerdem starte ich jetzt erst um 14:30!
Angemeldet bin ich schon und den Transponder hab ich auch.

              Gruß Jochen


----------



## hoerman2201 (29. April 2009)

fichtenflitzer schrieb:


> ...
> Angemeldet bin ich schon und den Transponder hab ich auch.



dito ,
den transponder freischalten/bzw. aktivieren geht doch in 5 sec.


----------



## Stronglight (29. April 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> dito ,
> den transponder freischalten/bzw. aktivieren geht doch in 5 sec.


dto.


----------



## Domme02 (29. April 2009)

Madeba schrieb:


> Hallo Uwe,
> 
> denkt Ihr bei der 10-Uhr-Anmeldeschluß-Geschichte auch an diejenigen, die nicht im 10km-Umkreis wohnen und vllt. ein oder zwei Stunden Anfahrt haben ? Warum soll ich so früh auf der Matte stehen, wenn ich eh erst um 13 Uhr oder 14.30 Uhr starte
> 
> ...



ja so sehe ich das auch. vllt. kann man da ja noch was dran ändern.


----------



## chris2305 (29. April 2009)

Vielleicht meldet sich Uwe ja noch dazu.  
Denke man sollte ihm aber ein bisschen Zeit einräumen


----------



## uwero (29. April 2009)

kingberger schrieb:


> Habe ich das richtig verstanden, dass die Rennen ab U17 jetzt 60min, anstatt
> 75min dauern werden?




Ja, richtig, neue Renndauer: 60 min., dies ist wegen des neuen 4. Rennens notwendig. Die Innenstadtsperrung limitiert uns in der Endzeit.


----------



## uwero (29. April 2009)

Liebe MTB´ler,

ich muss um Verständnis für uns werben:

- wir bauen ab 05.00h die Strecke auf, am Tag vorher geht nichts
- wir haben über 150 Absprerrungen (Baken) und ca. 20km Flatterband zu verteilen
- wir haben die Innenstadt so sicher zu machen, dass auf der Strecke nichts passieren kann (Kinder, Omas, etc.)
- wir haben 16 Sanitäter im Einsatz
- für den Aufbau in knapp 2h benötigen wir ca. 30 Personen
- wir haben über 25 Streckenposten im Einsatz
- wir haben ca. 15 Personen für die Zwischenzeitmessung im Einsatz
- wir besetzen die Anmeldungen mit maximaler Personenzahl
usw., usw., usw.

Unser Team/Verein hat eine begrenzte Anzahl an Personen die wir hierzu einteilen können. Eine längere Öffnung der Anmeldung führt für uns erhebliche Probleme mit sich, da die Damen der Anmeldung hinterher auch Zwischenzeiten nehmen müssen.

Ich bitte Euch daher um Verständnis, dass wir bezgl. der Anmeldung auf Euer entgegenkommen hoffen. 10.00h ist nicht mitten in der Nacht und ich denke manche Marathons die um 08.00h starten werden auch nicht so kritisiert. 

Sorry, aber es geht nicht anders,
Gruß Uwe

@ Jochen: wenn Du bis morgens um 06.00h arbeitest bist Du sicher die Ausnahme, die Startnummer legen wir zur Seite.


----------



## uwero (29. April 2009)

Stronglight schrieb:


> Und was machen wir dann die ganze Zeit?? Dann glotzt man da 5 oder 6 Std. rum, oder wie?
> Das Rennen um ganze 15Min. kürzen, ist aber nicht wenig



Stronglight: Du bist in der Klasse Master - oder? Deine Startzeit ist um  13.00h. Bis um 10.30h könnt ihr auf der Strecke trainieren, d.h. Deine Zeit zum "rumglotzen" beträgt 2,5h.

Ich habe Verständnis für Eure Kritik und Erregung, aber nochmals: wir können keine Helfer schnitzen.

ZUsätzlich möchte ich anmerken, dass u.a. unsere Jugendlichen seit ca. 4 Monaten mit der Organisation des Rennens beschäftigt sind. Durch eine heftige Kritik werden sie auch nicht gerade für Ihre Mühen belohnt ...... Wir sind keine Profiveranstalter, sondern ein ganz normales Team.


Gruß Uwe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingberger (29. April 2009)

Du hast eigentlich vollkommen Recht, auch wenn ich Leute verstehen kann, die von weiter
weg kommen und dann sehr früh raus müssen... Aber liebe User bedenkt bitte, dass 
Uwe + sein Team sicher einen Top Job machen, da bin ich mir sicher und hier sollte keiner
die Organisation kritisieren. Denn es ist sicherlich wesentlich einfacher ein Rennen im
Wald zu organisieren als in einer normalerweise voll belebten Stadt an einem Samstag.
Also vertraut darauf, dass das MTB Team Höxter ein super Event uns allen bieten wird.


----------



## chris2305 (29. April 2009)

Danke für die Erläuterung Uwe.
Ich finde es verständlich.

Bis Samstag


----------



## uwero (29. April 2009)

Liebe Altstadtrennfahrer,

heute Abend sind wir die Strecke nochmals abgefahren. Mein Tipp bezüglich der Reifen:   fahrt trotz des hohen Asphalt-Streckenanteils BEI  NÄSSE   KEINE  SLICKS. 

Im Parkhaus und auch auf dem Wall gibt es einige Stellen die sehr rutschig sind. In unserer Moderation ab 10.00h werden wir die Streckenabschnitte benennen. Guckt Euch das bitte bei der Streckenbesichtigung an und merkt Euch die Stellen. Sollte die gute Wetterprognose zum Wochenende eintreffen werden einzelne Abschnitte aufgrund hoher Bäume noch immer rutschig sein.

Übrigens könnt Ihr Euch auf einen Profi-Moderator freuen. Neben uns (Dieter, meiner einer) wird ein absoluter Fachmann, im normalen Leben Sprecher bei einem großen Rundfunksender mit uns moderieren. Lasst Euch überraschen.

Gruß Uwe


----------



## kingberger (29. April 2009)

Bezüglich der Reifen...Nen Racing Ralph mit schon recht abgefahrenem Profil kann man aber doch
wohl bedenkenlos aufziehen wenn es jetzt ab morgen nicht mehr regnet, oder?


----------



## Stronglight (29. April 2009)

Also ich fahre mit MTB-Reifen, und wenn ich deshalb auf Platz 20 lande, dann hab' ich eben pech gehabt. Außerdem fahr ich auch am Sonntag in Oelde und da brauch ich die eh - zieh doch nicht jeden Tag neue Puschen drauf...

Uwes Erklärung bezgl. der Anmeldung, kann ich jetzt natürlich nachvollziehen(oder wir verzichten auf Zwischenzeiten), aber die Kürzung der Rennzeit finde ich schon blöd....


----------



## Madeba (30. April 2009)

uwero schrieb:


> ...Zusätzlich möchte ich anmerken, dass u.a. unsere Jugendlichen seit ca. 4 Monaten mit der Organisation des Rennens beschäftigt sind. Durch eine heftige Kritik werden sie auch nicht gerade für Ihre Mühen belohnt ...



Hallo Uwe,

auch wenn ich, weil nicht ausgeschlafen, statt um Platz 45 nur um Platz 50 kämpfen werde  freue ich mich schon riesig auf Samstag.
Ich bin mir sicher, das Ihr einen Super-Job abliefert.  Es war ja auch "nur" ein Verbesserungsvorschlag, und ich möchte bestimmt nicht mit Euch tauschen ...


...und fahre trotzdem ohne Stollen, dann werde ich halt nur 52.


----------



## Stronglight (30. April 2009)

Madeba schrieb:


> Hallo Uwe,
> 
> auch wenn ich, weil nicht ausgeschlafen, statt um Platz 45 nur um Platz 50 kämpfen werde  freue ich mich schon riesig auf Samstag.
> Ich bin mir sicher, das Ihr einen Super-Job abliefert.  Es war ja auch "nur" ein Verbesserungsvorschlag, und ich möchte bestimmt nicht mit Euch tauschen ...
> ...



Also wenn Du *ohne* Stollen 52. wirst, dann wird das wohl nix mit meinem 20. aber viel. ist es ja doch zumind. feucht, dann sehe ich mit Stollen evtl. doch besser aus


----------



## MUD´doc (30. April 2009)

Uiiiih
Vor der Nicolaikirche wird schon die Mega-Rampe aufgebaut und einige 
Streckenteile (Mini-Steilkurve) liegen auch bereits bereit.
*Bin echt gespannt und freue mich schon tierisch auf Samstag!!!* 
Auch wenn ich nicht mitfahre
Dafür gibt´s genug Anfeuerungsgeplärre von der Seitenlinie 
So dass auch die ewigen Nörgler verstummen


----------



## uwero (30. April 2009)

..... richtig, heute morgen haben wir um 06.00h mit dem ersten Aufbau begonnen.... so langsam sieht man etwas von den Aktionen im Hintergrund.

Racing Ralle abgefahren: exakt diesen Reifen werde ich auch fahren.

Wettmeldung in Radio Hochstift: gutes Wetter, ggf. etwas Regen -> Keine Slicks fahren.

Wer es empfangen kann: in Radio Hochstift laufen Vorankündigungen für unser Rennen, einschl. Interviews etc.. Den genauen Sendetermin kenne ich noch nicht.

Gruß Uwe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Madeba (30. April 2009)

uwero schrieb:


> ... Der Grund ist, dass nicht mehr als 50 Fahrer gleichzeitig auf der 2,9km lange Strecke sein können...





			
				madeba schrieb:
			
		

> ...statt um Platz 45 nur um Platz 50 kämpfen werde...
> ...und fahre trotzdem ohne Stollen, dann werde ich halt nur 52.





Stronglight schrieb:


> Also wenn Du *ohne* Stollen 52. wirst, dann wird das wohl nix mit meinem 20. ...



du hast aber schon den ganzen Text gelesen ?


----------



## Domme02 (30. April 2009)

chris2305 schrieb:


> Danke für die Erläuterung Uwe.
> Ich finde es verständlich.
> 
> Bis Samstag


ja genauso sehe ich das auch. Ich bin aber immer noch begeistert was ihr da auf die Beine stellt. 
ich werde mit einem Scott Ozon 2,0 fahren. Kennt wahrscheinlich keiner. ist ein wenig Profil Reifen ähnlich wie RR.  Müsste passen


----------



## Peter88 (30. April 2009)

Hallo

Suche mitfahrgelegenheit.
Wenn wer einen platz für mich und mein bike frei hat und aus den Großaum Lübbecke, Herford oder Minden kommt bitte melden. Per PN, ICQ oder E-mail am besten

thx
Mfg
Peter


----------



## uwero (1. Mai 2009)

Nochmals kurze Info zum aktuellen Wetter und Reifenwahl: die Strecke ist in Teilbereichen noch sehr nass (große Bäume), auch auf der Rampe sind Stollenreifen die erste Wahl. Daher die Wiederholung meines Tipps: keine Slicks fahren.

Ab heute Nachmittag bauen wir weitere Teile der Strecke auf. Das bereits gesperrte Parkhaus empfinden alle als das Highlight "O-Ton: Cooool".

Das Training auf der Strecke wird ab spätestens 09.00h möglich sein.

Übrigens: legt die Schminke auf und übt das Lächeln, das Fernsehen (WDR) hat sich angekündigt.



*Nehmt auch ein Tüchlein mit um Euer Gesicht zu reinigen. Die Jungs die auf dem Podest stehen werden von unseren charmanten, jungen Damen geehrt. Also gebt Gas, es lohnt sich!

*

Bis morgen, Gruß Uwe


----------



## Domme02 (1. Mai 2009)

uwero schrieb:


> Nochmals kurze Info zum aktuellen Wetter und Reifenwahl: die Strecke ist in Teilbereichen noch sehr nass (große Bäume), auch auf der Rampe sind Stollenreifen die erste Wahl. Daher die Wiederholung meines Tipps: keine Slicks fahren.
> 
> Ab heute Nachmittag bauen wir weitere Teile der Strecke auf. Das bereits gesperrte Parkhaus empfinden alle als das Highlight "O-Ton: Cooool".
> 
> ...


das hört sich doch super an!! dann werde ich mein Bike heute wohl noch extra putzen müssen


----------



## kingberger (1. Mai 2009)

Yeah, mit Fernsehen... Dann müssen wir morgen alle um 19.30 Uhr die Lokalzeit gucken auf
dem WDR


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stork71 (1. Mai 2009)

Ja das sollte man machen!!!


----------



## Dive-Mouse (1. Mai 2009)

uwero schrieb:


> *...Die Jungs die auf dem Podest stehen werden von unseren charmanten, jungen Damen geehrt. Also gebt Gas, es lohnt sich!
> 
> *



Und was bekommen die Mädels, die auf dem Podest stehen? 

Sind ja leider nur so wenige dabei. Echt schade.


----------



## dragon07 (2. Mai 2009)

Dive-Mouse schrieb:


> Und was bekommen die Mädels, die auf dem Podest stehen?
> 
> Sind ja leider nur so wenige dabei. Echt schade.



Meine Handynummer 

Grüße Ike


----------



## Dirkinho (2. Mai 2009)

dragon07 schrieb:


> Meine Handynummer
> 
> Grüße Ike



Das steck ich Deiner Freundin. Dann ist nix mit biken, dann gibts Stubenarrest


----------



## Domme02 (2. Mai 2009)

Super rennen Uwe!!!!!! bin total begeistert!!! viele Zuschauer und viel action. Nur mit der Zeitmessung gab es ein paar Probleme.

Hoffentlich wird es das Rennen auch ein 2. mal geben.


----------



## fichtenflitzer (2. Mai 2009)

klasse Rennen, super Strecke und sehr gute Orga, nur die 10 Uhr
Regelung müßte man eventuell ändern;-). Bei mir hat es aber gut geklappt mit der Anmeldung, bin ganz schön breit!!


                 Gruß Jochen


----------



## Darkwing_2006 (2. Mai 2009)

Eine echt gelungene Veranstaltung. Es hat mir einen Riesenspaß gemacht, so ein Altstadtrennen fährt man nicht alle Tage. Moderation war auch sehr gut, die Strecke sehr abwechslungsreich. Das einzige was mir nicht so gut gefallen hat war die Treppe hinterm Parkhaus, wo man nur so nen 20cm Streifen zum fahren hatte. Da hätte man vielleicht noch ne Rampe hin bauen können. Man braucht ja noch nicht mal selber hängen bleiben, wenn der Vordermann nicht trifft ist man selbst auch angeschmiert.

Gruß
Lars


----------



## Vokkar (2. Mai 2009)

Hi Uwe,
nochmal vielen Dank für diese gelungene Veranstaltung, ich will mich über nix beschweren, es war alles super bis auf meinen Fahrstil (manchmal) und meine Kondition (zum Ende). Fazit: Es war alles so wie ich es mir vorgestellt habe! So wahnsinnig bin ich das letzte Mal mit 14 durch eine Innenstadt gebrannt, aber das war ohne Wertung und deutlich kürzer (und weniger legal).
Vielen Dank auch an alle Helfer, die einer runde Veranstaltung hingelegt haben (und das trotz teilweise eigener Teilnahme!). Und ich kann mir denken, dass die Orga für ein Rennen mitten in der Stadt nich ganz ohne war.
Was ich mir vorher nicht so gedacht habe ist, dass der Wechsel zum Rad mit Federgabel doch die richtige Wahl war, und das mitten in der Stadt.
Ich hoffe *dringend*, dass es von dem Rennen eine Wiederauflage im nächsten Jahr gibt und wenn ich bei der Planung unterstützen kann, sprich mich an.
Sportiver Gruß
vom Vokkar


----------



## Madeba (2. Mai 2009)

Hallo Uwe,

Ihr habt alles richtig gemacht 
Hier schon mal meine Anmledung für die 2. Auflage 

Markus

...es geht *NICHTS* über Sliks im Parkhaus


----------



## Pfützenspritzer (2. Mai 2009)

Auch von meiner Seite, es war ein tolles Event!!!
Bilder muß ich noch durchschauen, werde sie dann aber wieder ins Netz stellen!

Viele Grüße aus Detmold, Uwe!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Domme02 (2. Mai 2009)

Darkwing_2006 schrieb:


> Das einzige was mir nicht so gut gefallen hat war die Treppe hinterm Parkhaus, wo man nur so nen 20cm Streifen zum fahren hatte. Da hätte man vielleicht noch ne Rampe hin bauen können. Man braucht ja noch nicht mal selber hängen bleiben, wenn der Vordermann nicht trifft ist man selbst auch angeschmiert.


also ich fand die Stelle gut. War mal ne kleine Herausforderung. Und für die schmalen Reifen die jeder drauf hatte war das auf jeden fall breit genug.

Habt ihr auch alle schön WDR Lokalzeit geguckt? Schöner Bericht.


----------



## Downhillfaller (2. Mai 2009)

Domme02 schrieb:


> also ich fand die Stelle gut. War mal ne kleine Herausforderung. Und für die schmalen Reifen die jeder drauf hatte war das auf jeden fall breit genug.
> 
> Habt ihr auch alle schön WDR Lokalzeit geguckt? Schöner Bericht.



Die Stelle fand ich auch wichtig  
Immerhin war es ja auch ein MTB-Rennen  
Für mich war es das 1.Rennen überhaupt und ich hoffe das es nächstes Jahr eine Wiederholung gibt. 
Super Lob an das Orga-Team 

(Kompressionsstrümpfe tragen doch nur "Echte" Senioren


----------



## Stork71 (2. Mai 2009)

Auch ich fande das Event super.
Der Bericht in der Lokalzeit war wirklich gut.

Sven


----------



## hoerman2201 (2. Mai 2009)

auch aus dem deister vielen dank an uwe und das ganze orga-team, 
die dieses  event möglich gemacht haben. 

so eine tolle atmosphäre sucht ihresgleichen 

ich hoffe doch stark, das es nächstes jahr eine wiederholung gibt. 

absolut weltklasse was ihr in höxter auf die beine gestellt hat 

1000 dank und hiermit melde ich mich gleich für nächstes jahr an 

hoerman


----------



## 3radfahrer (2. Mai 2009)

Hat uns auch einen riesen Spaß gemacht. Alles war super!!! 

Strecke top und das Parkhaus war auch geil!

Leider gab es in meiner Region in der Lokalzeit keinen Bericht. Wer den hat könnte den Spot ja mal ins Netz stellen. Ebenso wie Bilder. Danke!!!

Danke auch an die Orga und die Helfer und an alle Fahrer. Ihr wart echt nett und fair!

Weiß noch gar nicht welchen Platz ich gemacht habe!


----------



## Stronglight (2. Mai 2009)

1aaaaa  wir hoffen, dass es im nächsten Jahr wieder satt findet -dann hoffentlich mit richtiger Absperrung damit ich nicht wieder falsch abbiege

Die Orga war einfach superklasse, wenn man von der Zeitnahme ein wenig absieht (ich bin nähmlich unter 1 Std. gefahren wenn man der Sart-/Zielzeit auf'm Zettel glauben schenken darf)

Die Zeit war auch ok, denn es gab ja doch viel zu gucken in der City so das ich schon fast zu spät zum Start gekommen bin


----------



## Oliver Enn (2. Mai 2009)

Super Event, die Nörgler wurden eines Besseren belehrt!
Ich glaube auch nicht, das die Geschäfte in HX darunter gelitten haben - es hat Zaungäste in der Stadt gehalten, vielleicht wurde auf dem Markt nicht so viel umgesetzt, aber in der City sicher!

Vielen Dank für den tollen Tag an das ganze Team!
Oliver, Robert, Paul + Julian
aus Beverungen


----------



## bombe171 (2. Mai 2009)

Ich kann mich nur an die Meinung meiner Vorautoren anschließen. Es passte wirklich alles, Wetter, Orga, Strecke...
DA können sich viele große Rennen einiges abschauen.
Einziger Kritikpunkt ist das Ergebnis. Ich war automatisch als Lizens Fahrer online bei den Masters gemeldet (Nummer 667). NAch vor Ort Absprache sollte ich dann bei den Herren starten. Also umgemeldet bei der DAme von der Zeitnahme. Im Rennen der Herren wurde ich dann zweiter gesamt hinter Gerald Klocke, tauche aber im Ergebnis bei den Masters auf ohne Wertung. 
Na ja ich konnte nicht bis zur Siegerehrung bleiben. Somit auf diesen Wege.
IN der Summer eine Super Veranstaltung.


----------



## kingberger (2. Mai 2009)

Wirklich ein tolles Event, passte wirklich alles. Viele Zuschauer, sehr viele Starter und
eine sehr durchdachte und interessant gemachte Strecke. Ein Kritikpunkt ist für mich
die Zeitnahme, da ich völlig falsche Zeite am Ende hatte, weil die bei der Anmeldung 
meinen Chip nicht gelöscht hatte und somit noch alte Zeiten drauf hatten... Aber dafür
kann das MTB Race Team Höxter nichts und somit kann ich euch nur loben und hoffe,
dass ihr dieses tolle Event auch nächstes Jahr wieder ausrichten werdet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfützenspritzer (2. Mai 2009)

So, hab die Bilder gerade online gestellt, sind ganze 379 Stk.!
http://picasaweb.google.de/merida50/AltstadtRennenHoxter# :

Viel Spass beim Durchschauen!!!
Gruß, Uwe!!

P.S. Denkt alle dran, am 16.08 findet bei uns in Detmold wieder das 3 Std Rennen statt!!
http://www.bikesportlippe.de/


----------



## Stevie64 (2. Mai 2009)

Hallo Uwe,
ein ganz großes Ding habt Ihr da abgeliefert. Supergeile Strecke (Inspiration aus Bad Salzdetfurth?). Für das erste Rennen fast perfekte Organisation und 'ne Riesen Stimmung in der Stadt. Natürlich kann man es nicht allen Recht machen, aber der Erfolg gibt Euch Recht. Kann man nur hoffen, das nächstes Jahr das Rennen wieder im Programm steht. 
Chapeau und Grüße aus Detmold
Stevie


----------



## MUD´doc (2. Mai 2009)

Super Event 

Mehr kann ich als Zaungast nicht sagen
Hat viel Spaß gemacht. Wetter war 1a, Spannung und Adrenalin, die Leute haben was zu 
gucken gehabt, die Biker haben alles gegeben und wer Einkaufen wollte, konnte auch
War auch kurz schoppen - in einer Zwischenpause - sonst kommt man nie dazu, am Samstag in Höxter einkaufen zu können.

Es wurde also viel geboten, so dass der Sport Mountainbike auch mal denen zu teil, die sich
niemals dazu bewegen lassen, mitten in die Pampa zu fahren und sich so etwas mal
anzuschauen. Eine absolut einmalige Sachen, diesen Leuten zu zeigen, dass Mountainbiken
engagierter Spitzensport ist und nicht bedeutet, dass wilde Freaks im Wald rumkurven! 

*Kompliment an Uwe, Markus und dem restlichen Team!!!
Hoffe, dass ihr genug Energie hab, es nächstes Jahr nochmals so Knallen lassen könnt *
Hier mal ein paar Eindrücke von heute


----------



## chris2305 (2. Mai 2009)

Auch von hier ein dickes Lob an alle die an diesem tollen Event migearbeitet haben.
Super Orga.
Das dürft ihr gerne wiederholen.

Dann noch ein super Bericht im WDR Lokal Bielefeld, beste Werbung!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stronglight (2. Mai 2009)

chris2305 schrieb:


> Dann noch ein super Bericht im WDR Lokal Bielefeld, beste Werbung!!!!!!!!!!



kann man das irgendwo im Netz sehen???


----------



## chris2305 (2. Mai 2009)

??????????????????????
gute Frage, würde ich auch gerne noch mal sehen, habe noch nicht gesucht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stronglight (2. Mai 2009)

manchmal packen sie es ja rein (ähnlich wie sie es auch bei 24Std. Rennen in Duisburg gemacht haben), aber ich habe auch noch keine Seite gefunden wo das darauf sein könnte..


----------



## Dive-Mouse (3. Mai 2009)

Pfützenspritzer schrieb:


> So, hab die Bilder gerade online gestellt, sind ganze 379 Stk.!
> http://picasaweb.google.de/merida50/AltstadtRennenHoxter# :
> 
> Viel Spass beim Durchschauen!!!
> ...



Super, das nenne ich mal einen Service. Schöne Bilder, toll fotografiert. Ich habe mich sogar ein paar mal entdeckt Ein tolles Event! Danke an Uwe und die Organisatoren. Bis nächstes Jahr.


----------



## blackimperator (3. Mai 2009)

ich kann mich auch nur anschließen und sagen das es eine super veranstaltung war die wiederholt werden muß! wir hatten einen riesen spaß! bis nächstes jahr


----------



## chris29 (3. Mai 2009)

Hi,
ich fand die Veranstaltung auch super, noch mal vielen Dank an das MTB Race Team Höxter!!! In einen Parkhaus riecht es ja meißt nach Abgase, gestern war es wohl überwiegend Schweiß und ein bisschen "Blut" war wohl auch dabei 
Nächstes Jahr wieder?


----------



## Madeba (4. Mai 2009)

weil das hier noch ein bißchen zu kurz gekommen ist:

auch noch ein *DICKES DANKESCHÖN* an alle Verantwortlichen der Stadt Höxter, die dieses Rennen möglich gemacht haben ! 

Da scheinen mal die richtigen Leute an den richtigen Positionen zu sitzen 



ich werd schon ganz kirre, wenn ich an das nächste Jahr denke


----------



## uwero (4. Mai 2009)

Vielen Dank für Euer großes Lob! ich habe dies gerne an die Organisatoren und die Verantwortlichen der Stadt Höxter weitergegeben. 

Ja, ich denke auch, dass wir zusammen große Werbung für unseren Sport abgeliefert haben - ohne Eure Teilnahme wäre dies nicht möglich gewesen!

Nachfolgend einige aktuelle Links der Presse und von weiteren Bildern:

http://www.westfalen-blatt.de/redaktion/bildergalerie/bildergalerie_detail.php?id_alb=1489

http://www.nw-news.de/sport/lokalsp.../2925389_Heisse_Duelle_in_der_Innenstadt.html

http://bilder.nw-news.de/hoexter_altstadtrennen/64/313348/313348.html

Den Fernsehbeitrag haben wir digital, ich muss ihn noch konvertieren. Anschließend stellen wir ihn auf unsere Website.

Viele Grüße Uwe


----------



## Dive-Mouse (4. Mai 2009)

Steht doch da im Westfalen-Blatt:
"In der Gesamtwertung der Frauen gewann Svenja Tillberg vom MTB Race Team Höxter mit einer Zeit von 1:10,09 Std. vor Nadine Krause, die sich mit 1:11,57 Std. knapp vor Yasmin Wassmer (1:11,59 Std.) ins Ziel kämpfte."
Kann mir mal jemand erklären, wie diese Zeiten zustande gekommen sind? In den Ergebnislisten bei Sportident finde ich die nicht.


----------



## kingberger (5. Mai 2009)

Sportident hat an dem Wochenende eh nicht die beste Arbeit geleistet...^^ Bei mir gab
es da auch einige Probleme...


----------



## chris29 (5. Mai 2009)

Die Zeiten werden schon passen, allerdings werden da wohl nicht die vollen 9, sonder nur 7 oder 8 Runden gefahren worden sein. Ich denke aber auch, man hätte die Kontrollzeiten weglassen können, das hat mir des Öfteren den im Parkhaus herrausgefahrenen Vorsprung gekostet. Man konnte eh nirgens abkürzen, da an den Stellen Posten standen.
Trotzdem fand ich es eine riesen Gaudi!!!!


----------



## Dirkinho (5. Mai 2009)

Was soll eigentlich so ein Beitrag:

http://www.nw-news.de/lokale_news/hoexter/hoexter/2927598_Ruecksichtslos_abgezockt.html

War ne Superveranstaltung und nächstes Jahr bin ich dabei. Hätte ich gewußt, daß sich meine 2. Tochter noch bitten lässt und ich das Wochenende nicht im Kreißsaal verbringe, wäre ich dabei gewesen. Glückwunsch und Respekt an die Organisatoren 

Grüße,

Dirk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stronglight (5. Mai 2009)

kingberger schrieb:


> Sportident hat an dem Wochenende eh nicht die beste Arbeit geleistet...^^ Bei mir gab
> es da auch einige Probleme...



Jo, war bei mir nicht anders, nachdem man nach einer halben Minute versucht hatte meine Zwischenzeit zu nehmen, bin ich dann ohne weitergefahren. Am ende war ich sogar als Überrundeter gelistet Aber als ich den erklärt hatte, dass dies wohl kaum sein kann und es dafür ein paar Zeugen gibt, hat er für mich "gerechnet" und durfte doch auf's Treppchen ok, die Zeit passt noch immer hinten und vorne nicht was ihm auch anhand der Start-Zielzeit hätte auffallen müssen, aber wegen einer Minute...war ja schließlich kein Zeitfahrrennen

Ich freue mich jedenfalls schon auf's nächste Jahr und hoffe, dass dann mehr Zeit zur verfügung steht und die Renndauer in Jedem Fall auf 75min. angesetzt werden kann. Ich glaube auch, dass es sicher nicht bis zum letzten Tag dauern wird auf 200 Meldungen zu warten...ich melde mich hiermt zur Sicherheit dann schon jetzt an reise dann auch früher an damt ich auch ein wenig mehr zum bummeln habe und nicht wieder unter Zeitdruck gerate 

*Und Hammermäßig viele geile Fotos!!!!!* *1000 DANK AN DIE FOTOGRAFEN !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
(schade das ich nicht mehr weiß wer mich bei der Zieleinfahrt geknippst hat)

Ach ja,den Herrn Bürgermeister sollte man dann evtl. auch mal sagen, dass er seine Knöllchendamen bei solchen Veranstalltungen mal ein wenig besser in Zaum halten soll - gut, es sein denn man steht völlig unmöglich!


----------



## uwero (5. Mai 2009)

Sorry,

da muss ich Sportident in Schutz nehmen. Das Problem ist, dass SI keine Angaben -1 Rd./ -2 Rd. ausweisen kann. Dies wurde in der Gesamtwertung dadurch gelöst, dass pro Überrundung +10min. addiert werden. 

Für das nächste Rennen soll es aber ein neues Zeitnahmemodell hierfür geben.

Übrigens: wir hatten in Vorfeld überlegt die Zeitnahme mittels Transponder, Messteppich zu machen. Dies hätte Mehrkosten in der Größenordnung bis zu 20 pro Starter verursacht ..... dann lieber die bewährte SI-Messung und eine günstigere Startgebühr.

Viele Grüße Uwe


----------



## uwero (5. Mai 2009)

Dive-Mouse schrieb:


> Steht doch da im Westfalen-Blatt:
> "In der Gesamtwertung der Frauen gewann Svenja Tillberg vom MTB Race Team Höxter mit einer Zeit von 1:10,09 Std. vor Nadine Krause, die sich mit 1:11,57 Std. knapp vor Yasmin Wassmer (1:11,59 Std.) ins Ziel kämpfte."
> Kann mir mal jemand erklären, wie diese Zeiten zustande gekommen sind? In den Ergebnislisten bei Sportident finde ich die nicht.





Stimmt, die Zeiten in der Zeitung passen irgendwie nicht ....


----------



## Dive-Mouse (5. Mai 2009)

uwero schrieb:


> Stimmt, die Zeiten in der Zeitung passen irgendwie nicht ....



Ich freue mich jedenfalls über den schönen Pokal, der hat einen Ehrenplatz bekommen


----------



## Dive-Mouse (5. Mai 2009)

Stronglight schrieb:


> Ach ja,den Herrn Bürgermeister sollte man dann evtl. auch mal sagen, dass er seine Knöllchendamen bei solchen Veranstalltungen mal ein wenig besser in Zaum halten soll - gut, es sein denn man steht völlig unmöglich!



Da geb ich Dir vollkommen Recht.


----------



## 3radfahrer (6. Mai 2009)

Hallo,

nochmal die Frage: 

Hat keiner den TV-Spot aufgenommen

Wollte den gerne sehen. Weil ich nicht aus der Region komme hab ich den nicht gesehen! 

Wäre schön wenn ihn jemand ins Netz stellen könnte! 

Danke schon mal!

MFG


----------



## chris2305 (6. Mai 2009)

3radfahrer schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> nochmal die Frage:
> 
> ...



Uwe hat doch geschrieben, das er den Spot noch konvertieren muss und er dann auf der HP zu finden sein wird.

Also Geduld


----------



## 3radfahrer (6. Mai 2009)

Oh, überlesen

Sorry. Freu mich schon.

Danke UWE!!!


----------



## chris29 (6. Mai 2009)

Vielleicht sollte man überlegen, eine feste Rundenzahl fahren zu lassen. Die Erfahrungswerte habt Ihr ja nun von diesem Jahr. Dann hat sich das mit den Zwischenzeiten ereldigt und alle fahren die vorgegebenen Runden. Vorteil Nr. 2 neben den wegfallenden Zwischenzeiten, SportIdent kann auf den Ergebniszettel wieder das vorl. Ergebnis angeben. Nachteil der Geschichte: Alle Sportler müssen die Runden mitzählen, was bei einer Rundenzahl von >6 Runden schwer sein wird.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stronglight (6. Mai 2009)

Also ich kann mir nicht behalten wieviel Runden ich fahre - warte immer auf's Glockenzeichen und weiß dann, dass ich nur noch eine Runde fahren muss


----------



## chris29 (6. Mai 2009)

Stronglight schrieb:


> Also ich kann mir nicht behalten wieviel Runden ich fahre - warte immer auf's Glockenzeichen und weiß dann, dass ich nur noch eine Runde fahren muss



Ja, ich gleube die Strecke in Höxter ist da auch zu kurz und man muß deshalb zu viele Runden fahren um sich die Runden merken zu können. Bei uns in Altenau ist das ein anderer Fall... Trotzdem finde ich derartige Zwischenzeitnahme bei solch einem schnellen Rennen ungeeignet.
Es gibt aber auch einen ganz einfachen Trick, Tapestreifen auf dem Lenker kleben und nach jeder Runde einen abreißen, wenn nur noch ein Streifen drauf ist, heißt das "letzte Runde"


----------



## uwero (6. Mai 2009)

..... DVD ... hat jemand einen Tipp für mich, wie ich am leichtesten das DVD-Format (Ordner: Video_TS, Dateiformat *. VOB in mpeg kopiere??? Leider hat es mit Pinnacle 12 nicht funktioniert.

Gruß Uwe


----------



## blackimperator (6. Mai 2009)

vielleicht klappt dieser hier mußt mal schauen, weiß ja nicht was du für ein betriebssystem hast. bei vista könnte der ärger machen.


http://need4video.com/video-converter.html?gclid=CMzi9t2jqJoCFRQSzAodgGQa-Q


----------



## SollingTourer (6. Mai 2009)

Hab mir sagen lassen das ich im WDR zu sehen war. Würd das gern auch mal selber sehen wie ich die Brücke in der ersten Runde hochpoltere.
Einer muss ja immer auch mal zeigen wie man es nicht macht. 
Diesmal glaube war ich das.


----------



## Madeba (7. Mai 2009)

SollingTourer schrieb:


> Hab mir sagen lassen das ich im WDR zu sehen war. Würd das gern auch mal selber sehen wie ich die Brücke in der ersten Runde hochpoltere.
> Einer muss ja immer auch mal zeigen wie man es nicht macht.
> Diesmal glaube war ich das.


ach, Du warst das also, der in Schlangenlinien vor mir da hochgetorkelt ist ?  
ich bin da ja gerade noch dran vorbeigekommen, bevor Du uns beide ins Geländer pressen konntest  
war aber auch ein bißchen unglücklich, das Du direkt davor aus der Pedale gerutscht bist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stronglight (7. Mai 2009)

wie kann man denn bei so'n Bike aus'n Pedalen rutschen abgenuckelte Cleats sollte man aber nicht fahren


----------



## chris2305 (7. Mai 2009)

@madeba

guck mal


----------



## uwero (8. Mai 2009)

Geschafft, hier ist der Fernsehbeitrag anzusehen/downzuloaden:

http://www.youtube.com/user/NixAlsLangeweile

Viel Spaß beim angucken.

Gruß Uwe


----------



## chris2305 (8. Mai 2009)

Danke


----------



## Stronglight (8. Mai 2009)

Ich bin leider nicht drauf - obwohl ich extra meinen Sonntagsanzug an hatte...


----------



## Domme02 (11. Mai 2009)

weiß jemand wann die challenge4mtb ergebnisse im internet zu sehen sein werden?? bis jetzt kann man nur die ergebnisse nach den ersten 2 Läufe sehen.


----------



## uwero (11. Mai 2009)

Ich habe die Daten am Sonntag (03.05.) nach dem Rennen an Balda gesendet, er schrieb mir allerdings zurück, dass er erst in dieser Woche zur Aktualisierung kommen wird.

Gruß Uwe


----------



## Domme02 (12. Mai 2009)

ah ok. danke


----------

